# New Channels



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if we are going to get any new channels?? And maybe what they might be??I know we don't need any more (shop at home) channels!!!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

We just got BETJ last week and Sleuth is coming this spring.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> We just got BETJ last week and Sleuth is coming this spring.


What the heck is Sleuth?? And BETJ I"LL NEVER WATCH. I have no interest in JAZZ.I think they can do alot better then that for a new channel.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Every new channel will not always appeal to you. Many people requested BETJ (formally BET Jazz) and value its addition.

As for Sleuth, do a search and you'll find your answer.
http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php


----------



## pomeroy (Jan 3, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> and Sleuth is coming this spring.


WOW! Sleuth looks like a Awesome Channel! Simon & Simon, A-Team, Miami Vice, Knight Rider, and a channel just for Crime shows! What a great idea
I hope your right and Directv gets it, that would definitely make things look better

I might have to get a R15 just for that!

Heres a link to the channel: Enjoy 
www.sleuthchannel.com


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

They show ads for it alot on one of the HD channels, either Universal HD, or HDNet, cant remember...I just wish that it would be in HD....who the heck wants more crappy looking SD channels added?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

pomeroy said:


> hope your right and Directv gets it, that would definitely make things look better


They are, they recently issued a press release about carraige deals with both D* and E*


CCarncross said:


> They show ads for it alot on one of the HD channels, either Universal HD, or HDNet, cant remember...I just wish that it would be in HD


It's most likely Universal HD, as it's NBC Universal who owns Sleuth. As for being in HD, they will be launching an HD Version of Sleuth this summer, but whether or not D* will carry it is unknown.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Given the programs I've heard will be on it, the HD version would most likely be "morphed" like TNT HD. I just don't consider that HD, I'd rather watch the unstretched version. It would be awesome if there were some true HD programming, though! Can you imagine Miami Vice in true HD!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

pomeroy said:


> WOW! Sleuth looks like a Awesome Channel! Simon & Simon, A-Team, Miami Vice, Knight Rider, and a channel just for Crime shows! What a great idea
> I hope your right and Directv gets it, that would definitely make things look better
> 
> I might have to get a R15 just for that!
> ...


It is a great channel. As I said in another thread, it's the best new channel to come around in years. I watch it quite often. Being born when most of these shows were in their prime, I'm seeing most of this stuff for the first time (sans Vice, used to watch it on FX)


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

First it was the homosexual channel, then a homosexual PPV channel, then an African American channel now an African American Jazz channel.

No telling whats next as DirecTV seems to be preferring nitch programming over channels for the masses.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

1. Here! PPV came before Logo
2. Other recent additions include Great American Country, Fox Reality, GOL TV, ESPNU and Lifetime Real Women
3. As you have been told before in another thread where you made a post similar to that one, there are no new channels for the "masses", nearly every channel that appeals to the "masses" was added several years ago. Nearly every new channel will be a niche channel, some you might like, and others you won't like, but others value. If you want channels for the masses, don't complain to D*, complain to the major media companies who have only been launching digital nets that apply to niche audiences for the past couple of years.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> We just got BETJ last week and Sleuth is coming this spring.


WOW! BET Jazz. I liked that channel back in 1999 when I had AT&T Cable. I've got E and we don't have it. We just got Tjhe Tennis channel.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> Every new channel will not always appeal to you. Many people requested BETJ (formally BET Jazz) and value its addition.
> 
> As for Sleuth, do a search and you'll find your answer.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php


YEA I'm sure that channels been on everyone's A list. I think XM has about 3 of them on directv. Thanks though!!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Sleuth is at least a start.!!


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

*BBC World News* at some point also, so the BBC claim. Though there advertising campain still says contact you operator


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

UKintheUS said:


> *BBC World News* at some point also, so the BBC claim. Though there advertising campain still says contact you operator


As long as there not adding anymore shop at home channels.we don't need anymore!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> 1. Here! PPV came before Logo
> 2. Other recent additions include Great American Country, Fox Reality, GOL TV, ESPNU and Lifetime Real Women
> 3. As you have been told before in another thread where you made a post similar to that one, there are no new channels for the "masses", nearly every channel that appeals to the "masses" was added several years ago. Nearly every new channel will be a niche channel, some you might like, and others you won't like, but others value. If you want channels for the masses, don't complain to D*, complain to the major media companies who have only been launching digital nets that apply to niche audiences for the past couple of years.


Directv is who I make my check out to!!!!! Not Major Media.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I'd rather have the two local Indianapolis channels Dish offers, that DirecTv doesn't, than any other new channels.


----------



## pomeroy (Jan 3, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Sleuth is at least a start.!!


I agree, Like alot of channels these days they are all owned by big studios and only show programming they own. Sleuth being from Universal its all Universal crime shows, I am glad to see Simon & Simon on there and surely Magnum pi is not far behind, 
The bad part is NO "CHiPs", Hardcastle & McCormick, Riptide, and other classic crime shows


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Directv is who I make my check out to!!!!! Not Major Media.


And a portion of the check you make out to DirecTV goes to those major media companies who program the channels. The fact of the matter is that it's the major media companies, like Time Warner, Viacom, NBC Universal and Disney, who decide what channels are created, and as long as they continue to create niche channels, that's all you will see being added to the lineup.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

If that NBC/Universal rehash of marginal TV shows is the best that they can find they might as well bring in another dozen shopping networks.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> And a portion of the check you make out to DirecTV goes to those major media companies who program the channels. The fact of the matter is that it's the major media companies, like Time Warner, Viacom, NBC Universal and Disney, who decide what channels are created, and as long as they continue to create niche channels, that's all you will see being added to the lineup.


I'll MAKE SURE I LOOK FOR THAT ON MY NEXT BILL:hurah:


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow...just...wow, you won't see it on your bill. They never show the specific costs for each channel on the bills. But that's what a nice chunk of the bill goes to, program fees from the programmers.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> Wow...just...wow, you won't see it on your bill. They never show the specific costs for each channel on the bills. But that's what a nice chunk of the bill goes to, program fees from the programmers.


I was KIDDING?? I don't care .Cable and dish have a lot of channels that directv doesn't. Directv Is who I pay my bill to.So I'm going to look to them for more channel's :nono2:


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

If you want more channels, then give them examples of which channels you want them to add.

But my point still stands, any new channel will be a niche channel that appeals to a specific audience, as that's all that the media companies have been launching for the past several years. And all D* can do is strike a carraige deal with the channels. It's up to the media companies to launch the channel first.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> If you want more channels, then give them examples of which channels you want then.
> 
> But my point still stands, any new channel will be a niche channel that appeals to a specific audience, as that's all that the media companies have been launching for the past several years.


Why ??? Can I get them from YOU? I was looking for info on new channels.Not someone to tell me they are happy with there channel lineup,so anyone who wants more ,,,,that there's something wrong with that .If want to talk about new channel's let me know. I don't feel like crying to TV MEDIA. Thanks though!


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

How can there be a Sleuth HD channel? Doesn't true HD require the shows be filmed with an HD camera? Since all of the shows listed were filmed 20+ years ago, it won't be true HD. Am I wrong?

Also, I would like to see Euro-Sport!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Many of the shows were recorded on Film, which in it's raw, has a higher resolution than regualr SD television.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> Many of the shows were recorded on Film, which in it's raw, has a higher resolution than regualr SD television.


Actually film has more resolution than the HDTV standard.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Damondlt, you keep saying you want new channels, but what are some specific ones you want? BET Jazz wasn't to your liking so what are some channels Dish and cable companies carry that DirecTV doesn't that you'd be interested in?

Personally I'd like it if Time Warner would get ESPN 2 HD, Starz HD, Cinemax HD and NFL Network. Those are channels I want and would watch, and not just want them for the sake of having more.


----------



## shadowman413 (Jan 29, 2006)

You can wish for NFL Network on TW, and they won't add it until they get Sunday Ticket. They have been very clear on that issue, and their stand has not changed.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm banking on national contract absorption from the Adelphia buyout.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

I would like to see a channel that has shows like BJ and the Bear & Airwolf etc etc. Maybe a 70's & 80's channel.


----------



## face (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> First it was the homosexual channel, then a homosexual PPV channel, then an African American channel now an African American Jazz channel.
> .


In reality, BETJAZZ may seem as an African American Jazz channel, but it is not just African American. BET is not in Channels I receive, but BETJAZZ is and it looks promising and not all African American Jazz.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, BET Jazz has a mix of many Jazz artists, and isn't limited to just African American ones.


----------



## Adamv2 (Feb 4, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I was KIDDING?? I don't care .Cable and dish have a lot of channels that directv doesn't. Directv Is who I pay my bill to.So I'm going to look to them for more channel's :nono2:


Cable and dish have a lot of channels that directv doesn't., just as directv has alot of channels cable and dish don't. However, what channels do the 2 have that are for the "masses", and not niche? The local government access channel cable companies create as part of their agreement to be in your town? I miss the local channel myself, but i'm not sure HS football games from each persons town would appeal to the masses.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Damondlt, you keep saying you want new channels, but what are some specific ones you want? BET Jazz wasn't to your liking so what are some channels Dish and cable companies carry that DirecTV doesn't that you'd be interested in?
> 
> Personally I'd like it if Time Warner would get ESPN 2 HD, Starz HD, Cinemax HD and NFL Network. Those are channels I want and would watch, and not just want them for the sake of having more.


All the ones you listed.,, would be nice. Video on demand. Dish has 5 MAX channels !! Directv 3. I think they should just give us more for the money. Way more HD channels.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

> Video on demand.


D* is planning on rolling out a VOD System that beams pre-package content onto the hard disks of their DVRs, and they also are planning on an additional system with a lot more content that gets delivered over a broadband internet connection with their new DVRs coming out later this year


> Dish has 5 MAX channels !! Directv 3. I think they should just give us more for the money.


I agree, I would love to see them to add more Cinemax channels, and the rest of the missing HBO, Showtime, TMC, and Starz Channels as well.


> Way more HD channels.


They plan on launching a lot more national HD Channels in a year or two when they launch the two new satellites, DirecTV 10 and DirecTV 11. Right now D* is strapped for bandwith when it comes to their satellites, so their HD choices are limited.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Value-wise, the Cinemax package sucks, but so do the other Max channels. After a month I finally saw a movie on I think it was Outermax that looked alright. I'd be satisfied if Time Warner would drop Actionmax, Thrillermax, Outermax, 5Starmax, Wmax & @max and just give us Cinemax HD. I always thought it would be nice to have access to every premium out there, but other then to channel surf through or catch 5 softcore porn flicks on 5 consecutive channels, the extra Max channels are worthless.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe the other MAX channels are not that good,but I'll never know. Maybe Give me Max in HD .. That would be nice. How about SPEED Channel in HD.How about an HD movie channel that plays newer movies instead of ones from the 80's.( besides HBO SHOWTIME) This is just some ideas.All I know is Max Plays everything that HBO PLAYS.AND THEY PLAY THEM OVER AND OVER AND OVER!!!!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> D* is planning on rolling out a VOD System that beams pre-package content onto the hard disks of their DVRs, and they also are planning on an additional system with a lot more content that gets delivered over a broadband internet connection with their new DVRs coming out later this year
> 
> I agree, I would love to see them to add more Cinemax channels, and the rest of the missing HBO, Showtime, TMC, and Starz Channels as well.
> 
> They plan on launching a lot more national HD Channels in a year or two when they launch the two new satellites, DirecTV 10 and DirecTV 11. Right now D* is strapped for bandwith when it comes to their satellites, so their HD choices are limited.


YEA now I'll have to spend more money on a Reciever that will do VOD. Plus Pay for the Movie,and I'm sure there will be another charge to even have the service.I don't see why it wouldn't be any different then payperview.I'm sure it can be done the same way.Its just a list of movies right??


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Satellite technology is different than Cable. They are unable to utilize the same technology as cable uses for video on demand. D* requires a DVR since they need a Hard Drive to place the videos on that are beamed to it. Digital Cable boxes utilizes a different type of system that streams the videos from a server at the cable headend. Satellite can't do this since that would require a two way communication system with an individual stream for each of their 15 million customers, which would hog half of the bandwith used on the Satellites. Cable can do this since each headend has a signifigantly less amount of customers and has greater bandwith allocated for VOD streams and supports two way communications to communicate with the VOD server and the set top. The Set top box needs to communicate with the server to tell it what video stream you want, and when you pause it, when you fast foward, etc. Current satellite technology is only one way, and thus unable to communicate with a VOD Server. Satellite can partially utilize this system using a broadband internet connection to deliver the on demand streams and communicate with the server. Using a standard phone line will not be enough to utilize this since it will have to tie up your phone line for the entire time you are watching the movie. But they still need the hard drive to store the selection on.

You also have to pay cable for most of their movies as well anyway. D* will likely have a selection of free video on demand choices like cable does as well once they fully implement this.

If you really want VOD so much and refuse to accept the fact that Satellite technology requires a DVR for it, go back to cable.


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Here Are The Channels Out There Directv Does Not Carry

-On Demand
=Adult
Adult Swim Cartoons
Here!
Hustler
Playboy
Spice
=Etc
A&e
Bbc America
Comedy Central
Howard Stern
Inhd 1
Inhd 2
Mag Rack
Tbs
Tnt
=Family
Anime Network
Cartoon Network
Classic Kids
Disney
Nick
Pbs Kids Sprout
Tv Land
=Movies
Cinemax
Encore
Ifc
Hbo
Showtime
Starz
Sundance
Tmc
=Music
Cmt
Concert Tv
Gac
Mtv
Vh1
=News & Info
Biography
Cnn
Cnbc
Court
Discovery
Siscovery Kids
Diy Network
Fine Living
Fox
Food Network
G4
History
Hgtv
Msnbc
National Geographic
Thirteen
=Sports
Golf
Nfl
Speed
Sportskool
Wwe
=Womens
Oxygen
Lifetime
We
-Hdtv
=Movies
Cinemax
Encore
Ifc
Starz
Sundance
Tmc
=Music
Mhd
=Sports
Fsn
Msg
Nesn
Nba
Nfl
Oln
Outdoor Channel 2
Yes
=Etc
Bravo
Food Network
Hgtv
Inhd
National Geographic Channel
Wealth Tv
=Voom Channels
Dish Network
-Sdtv
=Etc
Africa Channel
America One
Beauty & Fashion
Casino Channel
Classic Arts Showcase
Colours
Drive Tv
Free Speech Tv
I Tv
Mavtv
Mens Channel
Military History Channel
Ovation
Pentagon Channel
Reality Tv
Resort & Residence
Sleuth Channel
Style
Varsity Tv
Wisdom Channel
=Family & Kids
America Channel
American Life Tv
Black Family Channel
Family Net
Nick Gas
Nick Too
=Movies
Cinemax
At Max
5 Star Max
Action Max
Outer Max
Thriller Max
W Max
Encore Movie Plex
Hallmark Movie Channel
Hbo Comedy
Hbo Zone
=Showtime
Beyond
Extreme
Family Zone
Next
Women
Starz Cinema
Starz Comedy
Starz Kids & Family
Tmc Xtra
=Music
Gospel Music Channel
Mtv Hits
Mtv Jams
Soundtrack Channel
Vh1 Country
Vh1 Mega Hits
Vh1 Rock
Vh1 Soul
=News & Info
Abc News Now
Cnn International
Crime & Investigation Channel
Cspan-3
Documentary Channel
Good Samaritan Network
Healthy Living Channel
Northern Arizona University
Panhandle Area Educational
Research Channel
University Of California Tv
University Of Washington Tv
=Shopping
Ishop
Tv Outlet Mall
=Sports
Comcast
Horse Racing Channel
Tennis Channel
=Super Stations
Boston Wsbk
Denver Kwgn
Los Angeles Ktla
New York Wpix
New York Wwor


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Maybe I misunderstand your post, or don't know if "=" is some kind of code that I am unaware of what it means, but there are a buttload of channels listed in your list that D* does currently carry (too many for me to start listing them).

What exactly is this list supposed to represent, or is there some code in this list that differentiates the channels D* DOES carry from those that they DON'T?

It doesn't look to me like a list of "channels that are out there that D* doesn't carry".


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

> On Demand
> Mag Rack


Actually, they do feature select Mag Rack selections in the DVR Showcase.


> Vegas Locals
> C-4 Government Access
> Educational Channel
> Government Access
> Las Vegas One


They likely will never add these or any other local gov't access channels, and if anyone really misses them that much they should just get the basic $10 package from cable as it usually contains the local access channels.


> HDTV
> Sports
> Fsn
> Msg
> ...


They already carry HD Feeds of games from YES and select games from various FSN regions, NFL Newtork and NBA TV, as for MSG as long as Cablevision owns the channel, it's not gonna happen as they provide it via fiber to other providers.


> Sdtv
> Sleuth Channel


They are adding this in the spring.


> Nick Too


Nick Too is nothing but the West Coast Feed of Nickelodeon which they already carry


> Encore Movie Plex


Waste of bandwith as it's nothing but a different Encore channel each day offset by an hour or two. It was originally created so cable companies can feature all 7 encore channels in their analog lineup.


> Showtime
> Extreme


They already carry it.


> Vh1 Mega Hits


No longer exists. MTV Networks discontinued it last year and used its slot to launch Logo


> Vh1 Rock


They discontinued this channel several years ago and changed it to VH1 Classic


> Sports
> Comcast


As long as CSN Philly continues to use the loophole that allows them to deny access to Satellite providers, we will never see this channel.

Also, it appears many of those On Demand Channels might be coming once they release the new DVR's capable of recieving video over a broadband connection. Some of them were featured in the slide show at their latest investor meeting. A slide on the slide show indicated that they will at least have HGTV, E!, HBO and Showtime on Demand.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> You also have to pay cable for most of their movies as well anyway.


Other then PPV and Stern there is no extra cost for On Demand.

The following On Demand Channels are free on TW:
Answers On Demand 
A&E On Demand 
Anime On Demand 
BBC America On Demand 
Cartoon Network On Demand 
Comedy Central On Demand 
CNN Showcase On Demand 
Court TV On Demand
DIY On Demand
Food Network On Demand 
Golf On Demand 
HGTV On Demand 
National Geographic On Demand 
Oxygen On Demand 
PBS Kids On Demand 
Rochester On Demand 
Speed On Demand 
AOL Music On Demand 
TV Guide On Demand 
TBS On Demand 
TNT On Demand 
Sportskool On Demand 
Exercise On Demand
Driver TV On Demand
Movie Theater On Demand

The following are free provided you subscribe to their respective movie packages:

HBO On Demand 
Cinemax On Demand 
Showtime On Demand 
TMC On Demand

Howard Stern On Demand is an extra monthly fee

Movies On Demand and HD On Demand are used as PPV portals for new movies, there are no PPV channels here on cable other then Adult Channels and Special Events. All new movies, both standard def and HD are $3.95 and you have 24 hours to watch them, can't record then on the DVR though.

From what I've read I guess most of my personal wish list will disappear soon. We are getting ESPN 2 HD, Cinemax HD and The Movie Channel HD in the spring. Starz HD will be bundled with Starz On Demand and that should come in the late summer/fall.


----------



## Larry_Rymal (Jan 15, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> .. Starz HD will be bundled with Starz On Demand and that should come in the late summer/fall.


Kinda getting lost with these channel lists since much of what I see listed that DirecTV doesn't carry isn't correct--I get them on my DirecTV. But, I probably didn't read the messages correctly....

Anyway, I'd be a very happy person if STARZ was in HDTV. Throw in History, Learning, National Geographic, and with the stuff between 70 through 99, my local channels, ---that would make me esctatic.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

It looks like he *MAY* be referring to some kind of on demand version... I dont understand why he cant just watch the regular versions of these channels myself...not every channel needs to be offered ondemand, what a total waste of resources that would be....


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

KyL416 said:


> Satellite technology is different than Cable. They are unable to utilize the same technology as cable uses for video on demand. D* requires a DVR since they need a Hard Drive to place the videos on that are beamed to it. Digital Cable boxes utilizes a different type of system that streams the videos from a server at the cable headend. Satellite can't do this since that would require a two way communication system with an individual stream for each of their 15 million customers, which would hog half of the bandwith used on the Satellites. Cable can do this since each headend has a signifigantly less amount of customers and has greater bandwith allocated for VOD streams and supports two way communications to communicate with the VOD server and the set top. The Set top box needs to communicate with the server to tell it what video stream you want, and when you pause it, when you fast foward, etc. Current satellite technology is only one way, and thus unable to communicate with a VOD Server. Satellite can partially utilize this system using a broadband internet connection to deliver the on demand streams and communicate with the server. Using a standard phone line will not be enough to utilize this since it will have to tie up your phone line for the entire time you are watching the movie. But they still need the hard drive to store the selection on.
> 
> You also have to pay cable for most of their movies as well anyway. D* will likely have a selection of free video on demand choices like cable does as well once they fully implement this.
> 
> If you really want VOD so much and refuse to accept the fact that Satellite technology requires a DVR for it, go back to cable.


This has bean true in the past, however in the next year or two we will be seeing satellite matching cable VOD by using broadband, D* has already announced this and E* is rumored to be working on this as well. To make this work on satellite as you said will require a broadband connection however to be able to do the VOD streams.

Comcast offers a lot of movies on Demand for free and if you sub to a premium movie service like HBO, SHO, Starz etc you get movies on demand from these services too at no additional charge. Their are many movie choices without having to go the ppv route.

I had to go back to cable because I can not get a line of site to the satellites where I currently live, however I may return to satellite in the future when I move again and it would be pretty nice to have VOD on satellite via my broadband connection.



CCarncross said:


> It looks like he *MAY* be referring to some kind of on demand version... I dont understand why he cant just watch the regular versions of these channels myself...not every channel needs to be offered ondemand, what a total waste of resources that would be....


Until you have experienced VOD, you do not realize how neat this technology is, it is nice to have this as a selection when their is nothing good on TV live or recorded on your DVR. Many of the popular channels have their more populer shows available on demand, you can find shows you forgot to record or did not bother this way and VOD selections do not take up space on your hard drive. Having both a DVR and true VOD is a nice combination.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

> This has bean true in the past, however in the next year or two we will be seeing satellite matching cable VOD by using broadband, D* has already announced this and E* is rumored to be working on this as well. To make this work on satellite as you said will require a broadband connection however to be able to do the VOD streams.


I know that, I mentioned the upcoming broadband VOD system in the post you quoted.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

It seems to me that instead of a raw list of channels, we should focus on listing the channels we would like to be carried.

It may also be interesting to list the channels D* carries and we would not miss ;-)


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

KyL416 said:


> I know that, I mentioned the upcoming broadband VOD system in the post you quoted.


Yes I noticed, bad wording on my part, sorry.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

> It may also be interesting to list the channels D* carries and we would not miss ;-)


Lists like that have been made here many times in the past. They usually feature the PI Channels, which both D* and E* have to carry, and the shopping channels, which won't be going away anytime soon since the cable/satellite providers actually get commission from the sales of products, and they are free to carry, which is why they are always in the most basic packages. They usually only drop them if there's a low amount of sales coming in, which is why Worldwide Shopping Source was dropped a few months after its addition. As for channels like Celebrity Shopping Network, TV SuperStore, and Direct Shopping Network that air infomercials 24/7, they actually pay the providers to be carried, which caused the dispute with i/PAX, since D* was paying them even though they switched to a mostly infomercial channel. And then of course the many niche channels that some think just because they don't watch them, they should be gone from the lineup, even though others likely value them.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Until you have experienced VOD, you do not realize how neat this technology is, it is nice to have this as a selection when their is nothing good on TV live or recorded on your DVR. Many of the popular channels have their more populer shows available on demand, you can find shows you forgot to record or did not bother this way and VOD selections do not take up space on your hard drive. Having both a DVR and true VOD is a nice combination.


Exactly! People who have never used VOD have no idea. Sure a DVR is great, but in order to record or watch something on a DVR there has to be something to record. With On Demand you get a vast library of content that you can watch when you want not wait a week for the next showing of a movie or show and you also get content that isn't shown on the regular channel. You can pause, rewind and fast Howard and best of all it doesn't take up any room on the hard drive. And here's a nice benefit, no need for 30 channels of PPV wasting bandwidth when all the movies are located on servers, all in Dolby 5.1, and a wide selection of high def movies.

You want total waste of recourses, look at Dish Network with Open TV or DirecTV's Active, now that's a total waste. VOD Rocks!

Video on Demand is the second best thing since sliced bread (TiVo being the first)!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I want VOD, but I don't want to have a whole new setup.Its one thing to pay for the Movie you want ,,But to have to have a DVR that I don't want,and pay 1or2 $per month extra just to have a DVR.IS DUMB!!!If you want DVR IT SHOULD BE NO CHARGE!!! HD is one thing,you are getting more channels.How many more channels is a DVR giving you ??? NONE!!!!And I'm sure if you have to get a DVR it will be 2 more years Directv will have you for.Oh and if you have HD like me,,You will have to get the real expensive DVR,Plus run a new wire to you receiver. Why can't they just put a list of movies,just like PPV.and let you pick the one you want?? BECAUSE DIRECTV CAN"T GET RICH OFF THAT!!! Prove me wrong?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Exactly! People who have never used VOD have no idea. Sure a DVR is great, but in order to record or watch something on a DVR there has to be something to record. With On Demand you get a vast library of content that you can watch when you want not wait a week for the next showing of a movie or show and you also get content that isn't shown on the regular channel. You can pause, rewind and fast Howard and best of all it doesn't take up any room on the hard drive. And here's a nice benefit, no need for 30 channels of PPV wasting bandwidth when all the movies are located on servers, all in Dolby 5.1, and a wide selection of high def movies.
> 
> You want total waste of recourses, look at Dish Network with Open TV or DirecTV's Active, now that's a total waste. VOD Rocks!
> 
> Video on Demand is the second best thing since sliced bread (TiVo being the first)!


I have Dish Network and I agree thier interactive are lousy & look like a three year old wrote them.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

This is what we get ??? All the money we pay !! Maybe I should think about cable,and cut my losses.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

damondlt said:


> I want VOD, but I don't want to have a whole new setup.Its one thing to pay for the Movie you want ,,But to have to have a DVR that I don't want,and pay 1or2 $per month extra just to have a DVR.IS DUMB!!!If you want DVR IT SHOULD BE NO CHARGE!!! HD is one thing,you are getting more channels.How many more channels is a DVR giving you ??? NONE!!!!And I'm sure if you have to get a DVR it will be 2 more years Directv will have you for.Oh and if you have HD like me,,You will have to get the real expensive DVR,Plus run a new wire to you receiver. Why can't they just put a list of movies,just like PPV.and let you pick the one you want?? BECAUSE DIRECTV CAN"T GET RICH OFF THAT!!! Prove me wrong?


Here's the deal....

With current DBS Sat technology. VOD to work the same way it does on Cable... won't work. End of story.

Why? For DirecTV, 15 Million people get the same base signal from the 5 SATs slots. Then you add in the Spot beams on top of that. So if someone was to select a VOD selection, and it worked the same as cable. All 15 Million subscribers would get it in the data stream... They wouldn't be able to tune it in, but it would be taking up space in the data stream.

Cable still works on a regional level. Thus it is broken down into many many fine distribution points. So the bandwith to implement it on cable is there, as that 1 persons VOD selection, isn't sent to all 15 Million customers. And mix in that the larger cable-co's have full broadband functionality on their networks, they can take advantages of traditional networking techniques.

--------------
Take a look at the PPV... If "VOD" as we know it on Cable could work on a SAT system. Then they wouldn't need to waiste 4/5ths of their PPV bandwith, starting the same move every 30 minutes.

Bottom line is:
If you want VOD offerings, and keep DirecTV as your carrier.
Then you are going to need to get one of their newer units.

Since it hasn't been formally announced, it is "possible" that the Broadband aspect of the VOD "may" (very unlikely though) be available on a non-DVR.. but I wouldn't count on it.

If you don't like what DirecTV is offering, or the way they are implementing it.
Then it is your option to find a different carrier that satisfies your needs and demands.

And we don't know the final pricing of the HR20.
It probably won't be $100, but it won't be $1000 like the HR10-250 was at it's release.


----------



## Goleo (Feb 26, 2006)

I have Adelphia in this is all the channels that i have

1 On demand

2 KCBS KCBS Broadcast Basic 

3 KEYT KEYT Broadcast Basic 

4 KNBC KNBC Broadcast Basic 

5 KTLA KTLA Broadcast Basic 

6 KBEH KBEH Broadcast Basic 

7 KABC KABC Broadcast Basic 

8 WGN WGN Broadcast Basic 

9 KCAL KCAL Broadcast Basic 

10 PEG Public, Educational, Government Access Broadcast Basic 

11 KTTV KTTV Broadcast Basic 

12 ADELPHIA INFORMATION Adelphia Information Broadcast Basic 

13 KCOP KCOP Broadcast Basic 

14 QVC QVC Broadcast Basic 

15 CALIFORNIA The California Channel Broadcast Basic 

16 KFTR KFTR Broadcast Basic 

17 KTBN KTBN Broadcast Basic 

18 KSCI KSCI Broadcast Basic 

19 KXLA KXLA Broadcast Basic 

20 PEG Public, Educational, Government Access Broadcast Basic 

21 KVEA KVEA Broadcast Basic 


22 KWHY KWHY Broadcast Basic 

23 KVMD KVMD Broadcast Basic 

24 KRCA KRCA Broadcast Basic 

25 PEG Public, Educational, Government Access Broadcast Basic 

27 KAZA KAZA Broadcast Basic 

28 KCET KCET Broadcast Basic 

29 KDOC KDOC Broadcast Basic 

30 KPXN KPXN Broadcast Basic 

31 KLCS KLCS Broadcast Basic 

32 KHIZ KHIZ Broadcast Basic 

33 KJLA KJLA Broadcast Basic 

34 KMEX KMEX Broadcast Basic 

35 KOCE KOCE Broadcast Basic 

36 LEASED ACCESS Leased Access Broadcast Basic 

37 MTV MTV Expanded Basic 

38 VH-1 VH1 Expanded Basic 

39 ESPN ESPN Expanded Basic 

40 ESPN2 ESPN2 Expanded Basic 

41 FOXSP WEST Fox Sports West Expanded Basic 

42 FOXSP WEST2 Fox Sports West2 Expanded Basic 

43 HSN Home Shopping Network Expanded Basic 

44 GALAVISION Galavision Expanded Basic 

45 FOX NEWS CHANNEL Fox News Channel Expanded Basic 

46 CNN CNN Expanded Basic 

47 HN Headline News Expanded Basic 

48 CNBC CNBC Expanded Basic 

49 MSNBC MSNBC Expanded Basic 

50 TCM Turner Classic Movies Expanded Basic 

51 TNT TNT Expanded Basic 

52 TBS TBS Expanded Basic 

53 LIFETIME Lifetime Television Expanded Basic 

54 HGTV HGTV Expanded Basic 

55 FOOD NETWORK Food Network Expanded Basic 

56 E! E! Expanded Basic 

57 BRAVO Bravo Expanded Basic 

58 USA USA Network Expanded Basic 

59 SCI-FI Sci-Fi Expanded Basic 

60 FX Fx Expanded Basic 

61 BET Black Entertainment Television Expanded Basic 

62 COMEDY Comedy Central Expanded Basic 

63 NICK Nickelodeon Expanded Basic 

64 FAMILY CHANNEL ABC Family Channel Expanded Basic 

65 DISNEY The Disney Channel Expanded Basic 

66 CARTOON Cartoon Network Expanded Basic 

67 DISCOVERY The Discovery Network Expanded Basic 

68 ANIMAL PLANET Animal Planet Expanded Basic 

69 TLC The Learning Channel Expanded Basic 

70 TRAVEL Travel Channel Expanded Basic 

71 A&E Arts & Entertainment Expanded Basic 

72 HISTORY The History Channel Expanded Basic 

73 NAT GEO National Geographic Expanded Basic 

74 COURT Court TV Expanded Basic 

75 TV LAND TV Land Expanded Basic 

76 SPIKE TV Spike TV Expanded Basic 

77 AMC American Movie Classics Expanded Basic 

78 CMT CMT Expanded Basic 

95 TWC The Weather Channel Broadcast Basic 

98 C-SPAN C-SPAN Broadcast Basic 

99 C-SPAN2 C-SPAN2 Broadcast Basic 

100 BETJAZZ Bet on Jazz Digital-Basic 

101 DISC KIDS Discovery Kids Digital-Basic 

102 DISC SCIENCE The Science Channel Digital-Basic 

103 DISC HOME Discovery Home Digital-Basic 

104 DISC TIMES Discovery Times Channel Digital-Basic 

105 DISC HEALTH Discovery Health Digital-Basic 

106 MILITARY CHANNEL Military Channel Digital-Basic 

108 GAMESHOW NETWORK Game Show Network Digital-Basic 

109 BBCAMERICA BBC Americas Digital-Basic 

110 AMERILIFE American Life Digital-Basic 

111 FUSE FUSE Digital-Basic 

112 EWTN Eternal Word Television Network Digital-Basic 

113 INSPLIFE Inspirational Life Digital-Basic 

114 AZN TELEVISION AZN Television Digital-Basic 

115 BIOGRAPHY Biography Channel Digital Basic Plus 

116 THCI History Channel International Digital Basic Plus 

117 TOON DISNEY Toon Disney Digital-Basic 

118 SOAPNET SoapNet Digital-Basic 

119 CSTV College Sports Television Digital Basic Plus 

120 TENNIS CHANNEL Tennis Channel Digital Basic Plus 

121 GOLF The Golf Channel Digital Basic Plus 

122 SPEED CHANNEL Speed Channel Digital-Basic 

123 ESPN NEWS ESPN News Digital Basic Plus 

124 GOL TV GOL TV Digital-Basic 

125 FOX SOCCER Fox Soccer Channel Digital-Basic 

126 OLN Outdoor Life Network Digital Basic Plus 

127 OUTDOOR CHANNEL Outdoor Channel Digital Basic Plus 

128 BLOOMBERG Bloomberg Digital-Basic 

129 G4 Gaming Network Digital-Basic 

130 FIT TV Fit TV Digital-Basic 

131 ESPN CLASSIC ESPN Classic Digital Basic Plus 

132 OXYGEN Oxygen Digital-Basic 

133 DIY DIY Digital Basic Plus 

135 HALLMARK Hallmark Digital-Basic 

136 CNBCWRLD CNBC World Digital Basic Plus 

137 STYLE Style Digital-Basic 

138 SHOPNBC SHOPNBC (formerly Valuvision) Digital-Basic 

139 Fox Rallity

140 WE WE: Women's Entertainment Digital-Basic 

141 SUNDANCE Sundance Digital Basic Plus 

142 IFC Independent Film Channel Digital Basic Plus 

143 GAC Great American Country Digital-Basic 

144 MUN2 MUN2 Digital-Basic 

145 MTV HITS MTV Hits Digital-Basic 

146 MTV2 MTV 2 Digital-Basic 

147 MTV JAMS MTV Jams Digital-Basic 

148 VH1 ROCK VH1 Classic Rock Digital-Basic 

149 VH1 SOUL VH1 Soul Digital-Basic 

150 VH1 COUNTRY VH1 Country Digital-Basic 

151 NOGGIN Noggin Digital-Basic 

152 NICKTOONS Nicktoons Network Digital-Basic 

153 NICK GAS Nick GAS Digital-Basic 

154 NICK TOO Nick Too Digital-Basic 

155 LOGO LOGO Digital-Basic 

156 MTV ESPANOL MTV Espanol Digital-Basic 

157 TCM Turner Classic Movies Digital-Basic 

158 FOX MOVIE CHANNEL Fox Movie Channel Digital-Basic 

159 LIFE MOVIES Lifetime Movies Digital-Basic 

166 BLACK FAMILY Black Family Channel Digital-Basic 

170 TV GAMES TV Games Digital-Basic 

172 FOXSPATLANTIC Fox Sports Digital Atlantic Digital Basic Plus 

173 FOXSPCENTRAL Fox Sports Digital Central Digital Basic Plus 

174 FOXSPPACIFIC Fox Sports Digital Pacific Digital Basic Plus 

175 ESPN University

176 ESPN Deportes Spanish

180 CCTV9 CCTV9-Chinese TV Digital-Basic 

181 B-MANIA B-Mania Digital-Basic 

183 COLOURS Colours Digital-Basic 

184 FAMILY NET Family Net Digital-Basic 


185 TV SUPERSTORE TV Super Store - Shopping Digital-Basic 

190 ABC News

201 HBO HBO HBO Digital 

202 HBO2 HBO 2 HBO Digital 

203 HBO SIGNATURE HBO Signature HBO Digital 

204 HBO FAMILY HBO Family HBO Digital 

205 HBO COMEDY HBO Comedy HBO Digital 

206 HBO ZONE HBO Zone HBO Digital 

207 HBO HBO HBO Digital 

208 HBO2 HBO 2 HBO Digital 

209 HBO SIGNATURE HBO Signature HBO Digital 

210 HBO FAMILY HBO Family HBO Digital 

211 HBO COMEDY HBO Comedy HBO Digital 

212 HBO ZONE HBO Zone HBO Digital 

213 HBO LATINO HBO Latino HBO Digital 

215 ABC NEWS NOW ABC News Now Digital-Basic 

215 SHOW WOMEN Showtime Women Showtime Unlimited 

216 SHOW FAMILY Showtime Family Showtime Unlimited 

217 SHOW NEXT Showtime NEXT Showtime Unlimited 

218 SHOW WOMEN Showtime Women Showtime Unlimited 

219 SHOW FAMILY Showtime Family Showtime Unlimited 

220 SHOW NEXT Showtime NEXT Showtime Unlimited 

221 SHOWTIME Showtime Showtime Unlimited 

222 SHOW TOO Showtime Too Showtime Unlimited 

223 SHOWCASE Showtime Showcase Showtime Unlimited 

224 SHOW EXTREME Showtime Extreme Showtime Unlimited 

225 SHOW BEYOND Showtime Beyond Showtime Unlimited 

226 SHOWTIME Showtime Showtime Unlimited 

227 SHOW TOO Showtime Too Showtime Unlimited 

228 SHOWCASE Showtime Showcase Showtime Unlimited 

229 SHOW EXTREME Showtime Extreme Showtime Unlimited 

230 SHOW BEYOND Showtime Beyond Showtime Unlimited 

231 TMC The Movie Channel Showtime Unlimited 

232 TMCXTRA TMCxtra Showtime Unlimited 

233 TMC The Movie Channel Showtime Unlimited 

234 TMCXTRA TMCxtra Showtime Unlimited 

235 FLIX Flix Digital Basic Plus 

236 FLIX Flix Showtime Unlimited 

241 STARZ Starz Starz Super Pak 

242 STARZ Starz Starz Super Pak 

243 STARZEDG Starz Edge Starz Super Pak 

244 STARZKID Starz Kids & Family Starz Super Pak 

245 STARZ CINEMA Starz Cinema Starz Super Pak 

246 STARZ CINEMA Starz Cinema Starz Super Pak 

247 STARZINB Starz in Black Starz Super Pak 

248 ENCORE Encore Encore Movie Pak 

249 ENCORE Encore Encore Movie Pak 

250 ENC LOVE Encore Love Encore Movie Pak 

251 ENC LOVE Encore Love Encore Movie Pak 

252 ENC WESTERNS Encore Westerns Encore Movie Pak 

253 ENC WESTERNS Encore Westerns Encore Movie Pak 

254 ENC MYSTERY Encore Mystery Encore Movie Pak 

255 ENC MYSTERY Encore Mystery Encore Movie Pak 

256 ENC DRAMA Encore Drama Encore Movie Pak 

257 ENC DRAMA Encore Drama Encore Movie Pak 

258 ENC ACTION Encore Action Encore Movie Pak 

259 ENC ACTION Encore Action Encore Movie Pak 

260 ENC WAM! Encore Wam! Encore Movie Pak 

268 CINEMAX Cinemax Cinemax Digital 

269 MOREMAX More Max Cinemax Digital 

270 ACTION MAX Action Max Cinemax Digital 

271 THRILLER MAX Thriller Max Cinemax Digital 

272 WMAX Womens Max Cinemax Digital 

273 AT MAX At Max Cinemax Digital 

274 5STARMAX 5Star Max Cinemax Digital 

275 OUTERMAX Outer Max Cinemax Digital 

276 CINEMAX Cinemax Cinemax Digital 

277 MOREMAX More Max Cinemax Digital 

278 ACTION MAX Action Max Cinemax Digital 

279 THRILLER MAX Thriller Max Cinemax Digital 

290 PLAYBOY Playboy Channel Playboy Subscription Digital 

300 PPV INFO PPV Information Digital PPV (Movies & Events) 

301 PPV1 HITS PPV 1 Digital PPV (Movies & Events) 

302 PPV2 HITS PPV 2 Digital PPV (Movies & Events) 

303 PPV3 HITS PPV 3 Digital PPV (Movies & Events) 

304 PPV4 HITS PPV 4 Digital PPV (Movies & Events) 

307 PPV7 HITS PPV 7 Digital PPV (Movies & Events) 

308 PPV8 HITS PPV 8 Digital PPV (Movies & Events) 

309 PPV9 HITS PPV 9 Digital PPV (Movies & Events) 

335 HOT CHOICE Hot Choice Adult PPV Digital 

401 MC SHOWCASE MC Showcase Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

402 MC TODAY MC Todays Country Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

403 MC COUNTRY MC Classic Country Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

404 MC BLUEGRASS MC Bluegrass Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

405 MC R&B/HIP-HOP MC R&B and Hip-Hop Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

406 MC CLASSIC R&B MC Classic R&B Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

407 MC SMOOTH R&B MC Smooth R&B Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

408 MC R&B HITS MC R&B HIts Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

409 MC RAP MC Rap Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

410 MC METAL MC Metal Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

411 MC ROCK HITS MC Rock Hits Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

412 MC ARENA ROCK MC Arena Rock Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

413 MC CLASSIC ROCK MC Classic Rock Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

414 MC ALTERNATIVE MC Alternative Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

415 MC RETROACTIVE MC Retroactive Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

416 MC ELECTRONICA MC Electronica Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

417 MC DANCE MC Dance Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

418 MC ADULT ALTERNATIVE MC Adult Alternative Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

419 MC SOFT ROCK MC Soft Rock Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

420 MC HIT LIST MC Hit List Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

421 MC PARTY MC Party Favorites Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

422 MC 90s MC 90s Channel Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

423 MC 80s MC 80s Power Hits Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

424 MC 70s MC 70s Super Hits Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

425 MC SOLID GOLD MC Solid Gold Oldies Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

426 MC SINGERS MC Singers & Standards Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

427 MC BIG BAND&SWING MC Big Band & Swing Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

428 MC EASY MC Easy Listening Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

429 MC SMOOTH JAZZ MC Smooth Jazz Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

430 MC JAZZ MC Jazz Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

431 MC BLUES MC Blues Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

432 MC REGGAE MC Reggae Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

433 MC SOUNDSCAPES MC Soundscapes Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

434 MC CLASSICAL MC Classical Masterpieces Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

435 MC OPERA MC Opera Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

436 MC LITE CLASS MC Lite Classical Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

437 MC SHOW TUNES MC Show Tunes Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

438 MC CHRISTIAN MC Contemporary Christian Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

439 MC GOSPEL MC Gospel Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

440 MC RADIO DISNEY MC Radio Disney Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

441 MC SOUNDS MC Sounds of Season Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

442 MC MUSICA URBANA MC Musica Urbana Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

443 MC SALSA MC Salsa Y Merengue Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

444 MC ROCK'EN ESP MC Rock 'En Espanol Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

445 MC POP LATINO MC Pop Latino Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

446 MC MEXICANA MC Mexicana Digital Music (MC or DMX) 

530 NHL/MLB SEASON PACKAGES NHL/MLB Sports PPV Sports PPV 

531 NHL/MLB SEASON PACKAGES NHL/MLB Sports PPV Sports PPV 

532 NHL/MLB SEASON PACKAGES NHL/MLB Sports PPV Sports PPV 

533 NHL/MLB SEASON PACKAGES NHL/MLB Sports PPV Sports PPV 

534 NHL/MLB SEASON PACKAGES NHL/MLB Sports PPV Sports PPV 

535 NHL/MLB SEASON PACKAGES NHL/MLB Sports PPV Sports PPV 

536 NHL/MLB SEASON PACKAGES NHL/MLB Sports PPV Sports PPV 

537 NHL/MLB SEASON PACKAGES NHL/MLB Sports PPV Sports PPV 

538 NHL/MLB SEASON PACKAGES NHL/MLB Sports PPV Sports PPV 

539 NHL/MLB SEASON PACKAGES NHL/MLB Sports PPV Sports PPV 

701 HISTESPANOL History Channel Espanol En Espanol Especial 

702 MTV ESPANOL MTV Espanol En Espanol Especial 

703 CANAL 52 MX Canal 52 MX En Espanol Basico 

704 DISC EN ESPANOL Discovery En Espanol En Espanol Basico 

705 CINELATINO Cine Latino En Espanol Basico 

706 CASACLUB Casa Club TV En Espanol Basico 

708 CNN ESPANOL CNN Espanol En Espanol Basico 

709 TOONDISNEY EN ESPANOL Toon Disney En Espanol En Espanol Basico 

712 ESPN Deportes

714 PUMA TV PUMA TV En Espanol Especial 

715 LA FAMILIA La Familia Networks En Espanol Basico 

716 TV CHILE TV CHILE En Espanol Basico 

717 LATIN TV LATIN TV En Espanol Basico 

718 LATELE NOVELAS Latele Novelas En Espanol Basico 

719 ENLACE TBN Enlace USA En Espanol Basico 

720 VIDEO ROLA Video Rola En Espanol Especial 

721 INFINITO Infinito En Espanol Basico 

760 TV RUSSIA TV Russia TV Russia 

761 ZHONG TIAN CHANNEL Zhong Tian Channel Zhong Tian Channel 

762 CCTV4 CCTV4 - Chinese Premium CCTV 4 

763 TV ASIA TV Asia-Premium TV Asia 

764 TV5 TV 5 France TV5 - Digital French Premium 

765 FILIPINO The Filipino Channel Filipino 

767 RAI RAI-Italian-Premium Rai-Italian Premium 

768 ART Art ART-Arab Premium 

769 TV JAPAN TV Japan TV Japan 

770 SAIGON BROADCASTING NETWORK Saigon Broadcasting Network Saigon 
Broadcasting Network 

771 MUNHWA MunhWa Broadcasting Corporation MunhWa Broadcasting 
Corporation 

841 PLAYBOY Playboy Channel Adult PPV Digital 

842 HOT NET Hot Net Adult PPV Digital 

843 SPICE LIVE Spice Live Adult PPV Digital 

844 SPICE PLATINUM Spice Platinum Adult PPV Digital 

902 CBS HDTV

904 NBC HDTV

907 ABC HDTV

911 Fox HDTV

915 NFL HDTV

928 PBS HDTV

939 ESPN HDTV

961 HBO HDTV

962 Cinemax HDTV

971 showtime HDTV

981 HDTV NET 

982 HDTV Movies

983 Discovery HDTV


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> Lists like that have been made here many times in the past. Worldwide Shopping Source
> 
> that channel just air just couple hours on D* during morning hours between 7-9am EST time slot. i`ve seen it on air for part time then something else comes on.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Goleo said:


> I have Adelphia in this is all the channels that i have
> 
> {huge list of channels deleted}


...and the point you're trying to make is??????


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> ...and the point you're trying to make is??????


LOL you beat me to it...

Oh, and Damon, if you hate DirecTV so much why _don't_ you just go to cable rather than whine about it 24/7 on these forums? :wave:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> LOL you beat me to it...
> 
> Oh, and Damon, if you hate DirecTV so much why _don't_ you just go to cable rather than whine about it 24/7 on these forums? :wave:


Yea I know I forgot!!!!! Your not aloud to ask questions or ask people what they think about their service.Why are you on this sight????? You don't want to hear it !!! Find a new sight to chat in.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

damondlt, I didn't think you where too loud.


----------



## bethlehem (Feb 18, 2006)

In idea when D* will add the "Mens Channel" or "The outdoor channel HD". Thanks.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I don't know about The Men's Channel, but The Outdoor Channel HD will probably won't be added until least next year, when they start adding national HD.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Isn't Mens Channel an infomercial channel?


----------



## bethlehem (Feb 18, 2006)

No, it's the same programming as the outdoor channel.


----------



## colobbfan (Mar 18, 2006)

to my dvr, dtv, dvds, vcr, I have a library card (but still order my loaner books via Internet.)  Man when I was a kid I had to walk up hill both ways to and from school...


----------



## Kichigai (Mar 21, 2006)

Anyone know when new channels will be added to DirecTV? I tend to always get blindsided when it comes to new channels. 

They sometimes just appear.:lol:


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

D* many times does not publicize things prior to all the contracts being signed, etc. As a result, it is not uncommon at all to see things just show up, or read that they are available now. There are some that get advanced notice, but I think the last new channel added was TNT-HD. Except for maybe some changes to the XM channels.

I don't recall hearing any recent chatter about new channels imminent.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It has already been announced by NBC Universal that Sleuth will be coming to D* this spring.


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

Bet J was the latest that was added


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Jasen said:


> Bet J was the latest that was added


However, after receiving an e-mail from D* that it was being added I discovered I could not get it with my basic package. Why tell me it is available when it isn't?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It's a Total Choice Plus channel. The e-mail newsletter intentionally mention things that you don't necissarily subscribe to, to try to get people to upgrade their package if there's something they mentioned that they want to see.


----------



## steveymac (Nov 30, 2004)

I would love if DirecTV offered the Pentagon Channel.. also, the Military Channel that is offered by A&E Networks(it's different than the military channel offered by Discovery Networks...
Also, i remember reading somewhere, but can't remember where, that DirecTV and Fox News were going to offer interactivity.. am I remembering this correctly?
Finally,
Someone mentioned that they were getting something in the DVR Showcase, were they referring to the DirecTV DVR with TIVO or the new Directv Plus Dvr? when will content for the Showcase portion of the latter DVR be available?
Thanks.. I hope thats specific enough!


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm still waiting for them to add the Anime Network and the Fight Network. Hopefully soon!


----------



## zipbags (Oct 14, 2005)

My daughter is dying for the Style network.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

I sure wish D* carried RAI International 

How they could leave this, one of the most popular International channels in America, out for so long is beyond me.  Especially when it's availabe on almost every cable system as well as Dish. And please... get rid if SKY TG24. No one in the Italian community gives a crap about that channel and it seems D* wasting valuable transponder space with that channel just so they can claim to carry italian programming.

Please get RAI!

(on a more grateful note - thanks a million for Setanta Sports!)


----------



## Elistan98 (Sep 18, 2006)

zipbags said:


> My daughter is dying for the Style network.


sTYLE IS ON 235.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

zipbags said:


> My daughter is dying for the Style network.


DirecTV Channel 235


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

Bobman said:


> First it was the homosexual channel, then a homosexual PPV channel, then an African American channel now an African American Jazz channel.
> 
> No telling whats next as DirecTV seems to be preferring nitch programming over channels for the masses.


USA, TNT, wgn, fx...channels for the masses...recent reruns of what you get on NBC/fox/cbs/abc.

channels for the masses tend to play the same shows, and be indistinguishable from each other.

I for one, would gladly have 4 channels of unique niche programming than 4 channels of identical "for the masses" programming.

SCIFI is niche, Bloomburg is niche, ESPN is niche, Cartoon network is niche, Military channel, History chan, soap opera chan....the ever-popular encore westerns channel is super-niche.

But if your favorite channels is among niche programming you may not consider it so.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I would like to see D add American Life tv. I don't think they will because of who owns ALTV. D also has a good gesture should add National Geographic hd full time. If they can add chiller now they can make room NGHD. Chiller is another big disappointemnt. Max.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I would love to see Free Speech Tv that's on E* come to D* and maybe Air America on their radio channels


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

Free Speech TV and American Life TV - we need them.


----------



## Elistan98 (Sep 18, 2006)

Must have The Anime Network. Even if its only on vod when it gets here


----------



## ukmusicfan (Jun 20, 2007)

We now have the Ovation Channel which is a fantastic source of arts programming, especially from the U.K. and most especially music. Ovation is on Channel 274.

We also received the Sleuth Channel. If you're a fan of "The Rockford Files," or just it's opening theme, here's your place.

Seriously though, with the addtion of two other channels, Directv is taking on some of the high-tech attributes of Sky Broadcasting in the U.K. These two channels which show some promise, and exact duplicates of what Sky has had for several years.

One of these channels is in a multi-channel news format. You get a variety of panels or screens of various news channels. As you scroll left, right, up, or down, the audio changes to the corresponding channel. Click on the panel, and you go directly to that channel. In the panel format, if you click the red button on your remote control, you are told what supposedly is the most popular channel at the moment. There is also a sports channel that does the same thing.

Odd thing, or merely a coincidence.....is that Fox seems to be the first panel available, and Fox seems to have the program that is number one in viewership. Why, you might ask, is that's odd? I ask, where did they get this information? Are they getting viewership figures instantly from viewers whose boxes are plugged into telephone lines? If so, what about those of us whose boxes aren't plugged into telephone lines? Or do the viewer ratings come from another source? Another question to ask is, who cares who's viewing what or which news program is number one? "Popular" does not necessarily equate with "reliable."

Still, I'm greatful for the Ovation Channel. In an age when the Fuse Channel, which is supposed to be music videos, spent the weekend running the film "The Exorcist" and when MTV and VH1 seem to want nothing at all to do with music at times, the Ovation Channel is a fine addition to the roster.

That said, thank you. Now can we please have "The Documentary Channel" next?


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

Unless I am missing something, Ovation is the only new channel, News Mix has been on for a couple of years and Slueth maybe 6-8 months?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sleuth has been on DirecTV since last June, News Mix and Sports Mix have probably been around for two years now.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Sleuth has been on DirecTV since last June, News Mix and Sports Mix have probably been around for two years now.


I think it's been 3 years for the News and Sports Mix. I know they've been around for as long as the D10 has. For the _new_ News and Sports Mix, I think you're right.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Ext 721 said:


> USA, TNT, wgn, fx...channels for the masses...recent reruns of what you get on NBC/fox/cbs/abc.
> 
> channels for the masses tend to play the same shows, and be indistinguishable from each other.
> 
> ...


I agree. For general programming, there is enough choices on basic network TV. Part of the charm of cable and satellite is the chance to watch niche channels. Unfortunately many of the former niche channels have just become another source of reruns of their parent networks. A&E for example used to have shows that cater to more of the artistic viewer. Now it's essentially become a place to see Sopranos and Law/Order reruns. I understand, from a business perspective that these repeats probably are cheaper to air and have more viewers than a niche program, but if that's the case, why call it ARTS and Entertainment, how about just NBC2 or something like that. Heck, when was the last time MTV (MUSIC Television) played MUSIC on that channel? Even channels like Nick have moved away from some of the core stuff that made them popular. And since when do sitoms belong on Gameshow Network or G4?

In that vein...I think a smart parent network would develop a channel which rebroadcasts some of their popular shows that are shown over broadcast networks plus some old popular shows. Call it something like ABC Rerun, or CBS Again. So say ABC could show Lost a second time a couple of days later, and give the audience a second chance to watch if they missed it. Plus they could throw in some older popular shows from the past. Maybe they show Happy Days, or Vega$ or whatever. Going forward, they could even tie up some syndication deals with their current shows, so that when they are finishing their runs, they could come to their cable channel. Or even use that channel to show some cancelled shows that might fair better under less scruitiny on cable.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

steveymac said:


> I would love if DirecTV offered the Pentagon Channel.. also, the Military Channel that is offered by A&E Networks(it's different than the military channel offered by Discovery Networks...
> I do miss that one when I was a E* sub. what you see there is what the military overseas see on AFN.


----------



## ukmusicfan (Jun 20, 2007)

I had Directv from 1997 until 2002 when I moved to the U.K.

When I heard news, not only that Ovation was coming onboard but that the Sundance Channel was going to begin running the "Live from Abbey Road" series, I had Directv installed.

I've only had it for a week now, and hadn't seen the Newsmix, Sportsmix, or the Sleuth Channel; which is the reason why I mistakenly thought they were new channels.

However, if there ever was a good channel to be added, it was, and is, Ovation.

I do hope Ovation will soon go back to their old practice of having a .pdf link on their web site to download a monthly programming guide.


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

I just wish we can get more superstations because I like to watch out of town local news from Denver KWGN, L.A. KTLA, Boston WSBK, NYC, WPIX and WWOR and lastly where is the BBC World news channel?! 

And I wish they would add HBO comedy too to the list....... 

6-20-07


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

N5XZS said:


> I just wish we can get more superstations because I like to watch out of town local news from Denver KWGN, L.A. KTLA, Boston WSBK, NYC, WPIX and WWOR


Yes, I think that is what I miss with not having Dish; certainly nothing else.


----------

